# Tomato Consomme



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

I made Tomato Consomme at work last month and it turned out really good.

The sous chef at work underestimated my cooking ability to be able to clarify consomme, gave me negative comments when I said I was making it, and even suggested that using tomatoes in the clarifying mixture was wrong procedure. I continued making the clarifying mixture WITH fresh tomatoes.

next shift, next day, the sous chef again tried to say that my consomme 'cloudy', but it wasn't, not when I had served it up and took a picture of it the evening before after he left.

I disagreed with him and later received an apology, on the account that I had served the consomme up the evening before in front the of other chefs. Plus it was one of Gordon Ramsay's recipes.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Good skills...now you want to try Cosomme Madrilene en Gelee! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

The clarifique is about boosting/reinforcing the flavour as well as clarifying so you can use whatever you need since its the eggwhites that do the magic...

I once inheirted a wild duck stock that was cloudy and purple, after clarifying it was chrystal and orange!...wtf...devine flavour though I overdid the thyme.

We clarify all stocks except the mushroom as a matter of process with plain eggwhites...quick & efficient. Consommes don't sell that great these days but mastering classic techniques allows you apply them to all kinds of situations with a degree of reliability and expectation.

Fwiw.. This is my understanding of the value of training and where culinary school may have an advantage over 'on the job' ...._structurally_.

Consider the analogy of a ship without a compass...it does know where it's going _nor_ where it's been...

Good effort, Coulis-o


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You are correct using  fresh tomatoes, I have seen some associates put the juice from canned whole peeled or diced tomato in, but never the tomato themselves. That way yielded a clear ending also.A combo of both may also be good.


----------



## ruthmoore (Aug 10, 2010)

congrats! I haven't tried making tomato consomme yet but it seems yummy so I might as well try it.
Session data


----------



## kiwisizzler (Jan 6, 2009)

Well done you! I too learnt to make tomato consomme recently and love it! For an extra twist I added a bit of saffron stamen for a dinner party and it came out a succulent orange. I served it in shot glasses for between courses without telling my guests what it was. It went down a real treat!


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

Titomike said:


> Good skills...now you want to try Cosomme Madrilene en Gelee! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> The clarifique is about boosting/reinforcing the flavour as well as clarifying so you can use whatever you need since its the eggwhites that do the magic...
> 
> ...


ty Titomike.

For the clarifying mixture i also added fresh tarragon and basil, as well as whole peppercorns to boost/reinforce the flavour.

One thing I noticed about the clarifying process in the making of tomato consomme is that there was no 'egg white raft'. instead, of the usual process of ladling out the clear stock from under a 'raft' all i had to do was pour the whole mixture through a double muslin, and it turned out perfectly clear. 


Ed Buchanan said:


> You are correct using fresh tomatoes, I have seen some associates put the juice from canned whole peeled or diced tomato in, but never the tomato themselves. That way yielded a clear ending also.A combo of both may also be good.


I made the stock with tinned chopped tomatoes and tomato juice from a carton, plus vegetable stock, and white wine. together with a mirepoix of vegetables, garlic, and bouquet garni.

Something I read on wikipedia about the clarifying of consomme's, stated that the acid present in fresh tomatoes is a vital part contributing to the clarifying process.



ruthmoore said:


> congrats! I haven't tried making tomato consomme yet but it seems yummy so I might as well try it.
> Session data


ty ruthmore.

I found that cooling the tomato stock before adding the clarifying mixture, then whisking them together until boiling point and simmer for ten minutes, did the job /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif



kiwisizzler said:


> Well done you! I too learnt to make tomato consomme recently and love it! For an extra twist I added a bit of saffron stamen for a dinner party and it came out a succulent orange. I served it in shot glasses for between courses without telling my guests what it was. It went down a real treat!


ty kiwisizzler, sounds like you served up an excellent Demitasse! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------

